# Lost only 1 channel - any ideas?



## Kicker3 (Nov 12, 2002)

I have 2 Tivo Roamio Pro's both use cable cards and have had them since they released the Roamio. One of my units lost one specific channel (CBS) before football yesterday. It has no signal when I test that channel signal at all. But, all the other channels are fine. The network connection is fine and it updates fine. I have rebooted and no luck.

The other Roamio Pro in the house is working perfect. It continues to play CBS with no problems as well as anything else and has full strength.

They are both hard wired to the network MOCA and I use Verizon Fios Service. I also have a Fios STB and CBS works fine on that. 

Because of these symptoms, I am thinking it has to be related to that specific unit and not my fios feed. Any ideas on what is going on or how to troubleshoot further?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

When you tune to that channel, are you getting any kind of error message like "channel not authorized"? Could be a CableCard pairing issue. Try pulling out the CableCard and pushing it back in.

I recall someone else had a similar problem of losing a single channel. Here's that thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522204&highlight=TBS


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

swap the machines, see if the issue follows the machine or stays at the outlet.


----------



## Kicker3 (Nov 12, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> When you tune to that channel, are you getting any kind of error message like "channel not authorized"? Could be a CableCard pairing issue. Try pulling out the CableCard and pushing it back in.
> 
> I recall someone else had a similar problem of losing a single channel. Here's that thread:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522204&highlight=TBS


I get a (V52) Error. "Searching for signal on this channel. (V52). Press select for help".

Thanks for the link and I read the post but they were getting a V58 Not authorized error. Symptoms seem similar but not the same error. I may have to break down and call tivo support.

When I press select, it just tells me the same stuff I already did. Check connections, change channels several times, restart, and etc..

Signal strength is 97-100% on each tuner.


----------



## Kicker3 (Nov 12, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> swap the machines, see if the issue follows the machine or stays at the outlet.


Was hoping to avoid that as my primary unit is built into a rack and a pain to remove. But, will do that later tonight and see if the issue follows.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Kicker3 said:


> ...Signal strength is 97-100% on each tuner.


What does it say when tuned to the channel you're not getting? If it is 100% as well, then I'd suspect the cablecard (it is not mapping the channel correctly) or perhaps a recent QAM change by your cable company that hasn't been reflected in the TiVo guide data yet.

If it shows less, and lots of RS errors, try swapping the coax between the TiVo and the splitter. I just this morning encountered a problem with one channel (actually a group of channels that share the same QAM, but we only ever watch one of them) where it showed signal of 85% and SNR of 32db, but the picture was a pixelated mess. All other channels showed 100% signal. Replacing the coax solved the problem.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Diana Collins said:


> What does it say when tuned to the channel you're not getting? If it is 100% as well, then I'd suspect the cablecard (it is not mapping the channel correctly) or perhaps a recent QAM change by your cable company that hasn't been reflected in the TiVo guide data yet.
> 
> If it shows less, and lots of RS errors, try swapping the coax between the TiVo and the splitter. I just this morning encountered a problem with one channel (actually a group of channels that share the same QAM, but we only ever watch one of them) where it showed signal of 85% and SNR of 32db, but the picture was a pixelated mess. All other channels showed 100% signal. Replacing the coax solved the problem.


Hmm. I wonder if that is the problem I am having on my Roamio. One channel is a pixelated mess, with a huge and growing number of RS errors. I haven't done any digging to find another channel on the same QAM. The Premier on the other side of a two-way splitter in the same cabinet has no problem with this channel, nor does a Premier in another room. Weird how it could be so specific. I wonder if it is somehow connected with MoCA (the Roamio is acting as a bridge).


----------



## ButchKy (Sep 19, 2002)

I had the same problem on my Roamio, one channel (CBS) was unwatchable. It was pixelated and would come and go. This went on for months and finally TWC came out and tried to fix it. Turned out my signal coming into the house was way to hot. They turned it down out on the pole and that took care of the problem. I can finally watch CBS again! If you've tried everything else you might have your cable company check the signal coming from the pole. Hope this helps.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

A "hot" signal is a common problem on FiOS since the signal is converted from optical to RF in the ONT, usually within 100 feet of the TiVo. We used to have DirecTV wired as two "hubs", one on each floor of the house, but for FiOS we did all home runs to 8-way splitter. Even after an 8 way split, we STILL get 100% signal and 39db to 41db SNR readings, but if we put another 2 way in front of the 8 way the signal drops into the 80's and so, since our reception is perfect, we have left it alone.

The bad cable may have had other effects that I didn't notice (other QAMs may have been effected, but not as badly), but it does show that you should always check the basics first.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a similar problem to the OP on both my Roamio and Premiere 4. V52 errors on 3 seemingly random HD channels (Comedy Central, HGTV and Travel Channel). This problem appeared after the recent software update to 20.4.5. Tivo support was of no assistance-pointing the finger at the cable company, my connections, blah, blah blah. I suspect the software because nothing else has changed. I am with Cox in Omaha. They re-paired both cable cards but that didn't help. I have a truck roll scheduled for Saturday and am not optimistic. I have Motorola cable cards on Fw* 6.25. Any other ideas?


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Loach said:


> I have a similar problem to the OP on both my Roamio and Premiere 4. V52 errors on 3 seemingly random HD channels (Comedy Central, HGTV and Travel Channel). This problem appeared after the recent software update to 20.4.5. Tivo support was of no assistance-pointing the finger at the cable company, my connections, blah, blah blah. I suspect the software because nothing else has changed. I am with Cox in Omaha. They re-paired both cable cards but that didn't help. I have a truck roll scheduled for Saturday and am not optimistic. I have Motorola cable cards on Fw* 6.25. Any other ideas?


Just to close the loop on this, it ended up being a Cox issue. The tech showed up and asked if I was missing channels 1046, 1056, and 1059. I said yep, those are the ones. He said "you must have a red trap on your line. I've done about 8 of these today." He indicated that Cox had changed the frequency on those 3 channels and as a result they were now being blocked by an old trap. He removed the trap and all is well.


----------



## Kungfubarbie (Dec 8, 2014)

I just started having this error with Charter and NBC. Sometimes it works and sometimes I get V52. The signal strength is the same as similar channels around 93% 34-38 db - I added an attenuater when I first got the Roamio. I also get a lot of corrected and uncorrected RS errors on most channels. Has anyone else had this?

Possibly related, has anyone heard of a cable outage causing the cable card and tuning adapter (both Cisco) to unpair? After an outage yesterday, the TA switched digital video status is now pending.


----------

